# How to DryBurl so it Doesn't Crack?



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 8, 2012)

I got some burl recently coated in wax. Not sure how to proceed with drying it, as it is cut horizontally, so all surface is end-grain. Any suggestions?

M


----------



## HHH Knives (Jan 8, 2012)

PM sent


----------

